# finding friends for younger kids !!!



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi we have recently moved to peyia panorama estate near the goose fat and garlic resturant and although the estate is quiet and beautiful there doesnt seem to be any families living nearby, I was hoping being on an estate the kids would find local friends but it all seems to be retired people or couples. I have a 13 year old girl who loves swimming,music,dancing,drama and the usual teenage stuff and a 12 year old boy who loves his x box psp ps2 anf football but really needs a real lad to kick a fooball to and finally and most of all I need some little mates for my 6 year old Daughter who is full of life an fun ,loves dancing,drawing,playing anything really ( really missing her cousins and the two little girls next door ) finding it very hard to amuse herself used to just nipping next door . I am hoping I can find some kids in a simular situation on here, My friend Cherie who I met on here has a daughter my eldest daughters age and they get on like a house on fire and it would be great if I could maybe fix up a play date with some other kids for my 12 and 6 year old , please email me on [email protected] if you fancy getting together My name is Carol and I am 40 my Husband is Keith 43 ,he will be back in the Uk every 5-6 weeks for a week at a time so I could do with some friends myself !!!


----------

